# Food Safety News - 05/10/2022 Attorneys for Parnell brothers file responses to keep their 2255 Motions alive



## daveomak.fs (May 10, 2022)

Attorneys for Parnell brothers file responses to keep their 2255 Motions alive​By Dan Flynn on May 10, 2022 12:05 am
Attorneys for brothers Stewart and Michael Parnell had no trouble finding errors in a magistrate judge’s recommendations that would deny their 28 U.S.C. §2255 motions.  Federal inmates  may  challenge their convictions, obtain sentence reductions,  or be freed from prison altogether through 2255 motions. Both of the Parnells’ convictions were related to a deadly 2008-09 Salmonella... Continue Reading


Scientists study connection between Clostridioides difficile and potatoes​By Joe Whitworth on May 10, 2022 12:04 am
The role of food in Clostridioides difficile transmission chains still needs to be clarified, according to a study. Clostridioides difficile infection (CDI) is a notable cause of infectious diarrhea worldwide. Human-to-human transmission plays a major role, but other infection sources and routes are under investigation. Clostridioides difficile has been isolated from various foods and experts believe it is feasible... Continue Reading


Backer fined for fatal beer contamination in Brazil​By News Desk on May 10, 2022 12:03 am
A brewery in Brazil linked to a fatal beer contamination incident in 2020 has been fined almost U.S. $1 million. The Ministry of Agriculture, Livestock and Supply (MAPA) ordered Cervejaria Backer to pay $5 million Brazilian Real and reported the fine can no longer be appealed. Penalties were imposed for a number of deficiencies detected... Continue Reading


FDA beefs up import security on certain fruit juice, seafood, pet treats​By News Desk on May 10, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


----------

